# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Daily Ramadaan Duas Day 1 To 30

## aragon

*Dua Day 1*

O Allah, on this day make my fasts the fasts of those who fast (sincerely), and my standing up in prayer of those who stand up in prayer (obediently), awaken me in it from the sleep of the heedless, and forgive me my sins, O God of the worlds. and forgive me, O one who forgives the sinners.


*Dua Day 2*

O Allah, on this day, take me closer towards Your pleasure, keep me away from Your anger and punishment, grant me the opportunity to recite Your verses (of the Qur'an), by Your mercy, O the most Merciful.


*Dua Day 3*

O Allah, on this day, Grant me wisdom and awareness, keep me away from foolishness and pretension, grant me a share in every blessing You send down, by Your generosity, O the most Generous.


*Dua Day 4*

O Allah, on this day, strengthen me in carrying out Your commands, let me taste the sweetness of Your remembrance, grant me, through Your graciousness, that I give thanks to You. Protect me, with Your protection and cover, O the most discerning of those who see.


*Dua Day 5*

O Allah, on this day, place me among those who seek forgiveness. Place me among Your righteous and obedient servants, and place me among Your close friends, by Your kindness, O the most Merciful.


*Dua Day 6*

O Allah, on this day, do not let me abase myself by incurring Your disobedience, and do not strike me with the whip of Your punishment, keep me away from the causes of Your anger,by Your kindness and Your power, O the ultimate wish of those who desire.


*Dua Day 7*

O Allah, on this day, help me with its fasts and prayers, and keep me away from mistakes and sins of the day, grant me that 1 remember You continuously through the day, by Your assistance, O the Guide of those who stray.


*Dua Day 8*

O Allah, on this day, let me have mercy on the orphans, and feed [the hungry], and spread peace, and keep company with the noble-minded, O the shelter of the hopeful.

----------


## aragon

*Dua Day 9*

O Allah on this day, grant me a share from Your mercy which is wide, guide me towards Your shining proofs, lead me to Your all-encompassing pleasure, by Your love, O the hope of the desirous. 


*Dua Day 10*

O Allah, on this day,  make me among those who rely on You, from those who You consider successful. and place me among those who are near to you, by Your favour, O goal of the seekers.


*Dua Day 11*

 O Allah, on this day, make me love goodness, and dislike corruption and disobedience, bar me from anger and the fire [of Hell], by Your help, O the helper of those who seek help.


*Dua Day 12*

O Allah, on this day, beautify me with covering and chastity, cover me with the clothes of contentrnent and sufficiency let me adhere to justice and fairness, and keep me safe from all that I fear, by Your protection, O the protector of the frightened. 


*Dua Day 13*

O Allah, on this day, purify me from uncleanliness and dirt, make me patient over events that are decreed, grant me the ability to be pious, and keep company with the good, by Your help, O the beloved of the destitute.  


*Dua Day 14*

 O Allah, on this day, do not condemn me for slips, make me decrease mistakes and errors, do not make me a target for afflictions and troubles, by Your honour, O the honour of the Muslims.


*Dua Day 15*

 O Allah on this day, grant me the obedience of the humble expand my chest through the repentance of the humble, by Your security, O the shelter of the fearful.


*Dua Day 16*

 O Allah, on this day, grant me comparability with the good, keep me away from patching up with the evil, lead me in it, by Your mercy, to the permanent abode, by Your Godship, O the God of the worlds.

----------


## aragon

*Dua Day 17*

 O Allah, on this day, guide me towards righteous actions, fulfil my needs and hopes, O One who does not need explanations nor questions, O One who knows what is in the chests of the (people of the) world. Bless Muhammad and his family, the Pure.


*Dua Day 18*

 O Allah, on this day, awaken me for the blessings of its early mornings,
Illuminate my heart with the brightness of its rays, let every part of my body follow its effects, by Your light, O the illuminator of the hearts of those who know. 


*Dua Day 19*

O Allah, on this day, multiply for me its blessings, and ease my path towards its bounties, do not deprive me of the acceptance of its good deeds, O the Guide towards the clear truth. 


*Dua Day 20*


 O Allah, on this day, open for me the doors of the heavens, and lock the doors of Hell from me, help me to recite the Qur'an, O the One who sends down tranquility into the hearts of believers.


*Dua Day 21*

 O Allah, on this day, show me the way to win Your pleasure, do not let Shaytan have a means over me, make Paradise an abode and a resting place for me, O the One who fulfills the requests of the needy.


*Dua Day 22*

 O Allah, on this day, open for me the doors of Your Grace,
send down on me its blessings, help me towards the causes of Your mercy, and give me a place in the comforts of Paradise, O the one who answers the call of the distressed.


*Dua Day 23*

O Allah, on this day, wash away my sins, purify me from all flaws, examine my heart with (for) the piety of the hearts, O One who overlooks the shortcomings of the sinners.

----------


## aragon

*Dua Day 24*

O Allah, on this day, I ask You for what pleases You, and I seek refuge in You from what displeases You, I ask You to grant me the opportunity to obey You and not disobey You, O One who is generous with those who ask. 


*Dua Day 25*

 O Allah, on this day, make me among those who love Your friends, and hate Your enemies, following the way of Your last Prophet, O the Guardian of the hearts of the Prophets.


*Dua Day 26*


O Allah, on this day. make my efforts worthy of appreciation, and my sins forgiven, my deeds accepted, my flaws concealed, O the best of those who hear. 


*Dua Day 27*

 O Allah, on this day, bestow on me the blessings of Laylatul Qadr, change my affairs from (being) difficult to (being) easy, accept my apologies, and decrease for me [my] sins and burdens, O the Compassionate with His righteous servants.


*Dua Day 28*

O Allah, on this day, grant me a share in its nawafil (recommended prayers),
honor me by attending to my problems, make closer the means to approach You, from all the means, O One who is not preoccupied by the requests of the beseechers. 


*Dua Day 29*

 O Allah, on this day,  cover me with Your mercy, grant me in it success and protection, purify my heart from the darknes, of false accusations, O the Merciful to His believing servants.


*Dua Day 30*


O Allah, on this day, make my fast worthy of appreciation and acceptance, according to what pleases You, and pleases the Messenger, the branches being strengthened by the roots, for the sake of our leader, Muhammad, and his purified family. Praise be to Allah, the Lord of the worlds. 


Its my first Ramadan without my father  please pray for him(he pass away 1 year ago).

----------


## Fairy

Jazakallah brother  :Smile: 

Mein zaroor aap k Baba k liye dua karoongi. Allah unhein jannat mein jagah dein..Aameen.

----------


## RAHEN

suma ameen.

ALLAH aap k dad ko maghfirat de..aur unko har mushkilat se azaad kare...aur jannat naseeb farmaye ameen suma ameen...i will keep praying for ur dad...aap bhi unk liye sadqa jariya karte rahiyega...by sharing this kind of awesome threads...and much more...ALLAH bless u all..
jazakALLAH alf khair.

----------


## friendlygal786

zaroor I will pray, ALLAH unko jannat naseeb kare Ameen suma ameen...
JazakALLAH 4 sharing  :Smile:

----------


## aragon

> Jazakallah brother
> Mein zaroor aap k Baba k liye dua karoongi. Allah unhein jannat mein jagah dein..Aameen.


ameen ..Jazakallah sis ..wasay mein apnay baba ko aabi kayta tha khair mein aap ke kamabi or khushio kay leay duago rahon ga ..thx alot 




> suma ameen.
> ALLAH aap k dad ko maghfirat de..aur unko har mushkilat se azaad kare...aur jannat naseeb farmaye ameen suma ameen...i will keep praying for ur dad...aap bhi unk liye sadqa jariya karte rahiyega...by sharing this kind of awesome threads...and much more...ALLAH bless u all.. jazakALLAH alf khair.


ameen.. Jazakallah  .. aap ke duao ko Allah qabool karay ameen .. aap nay sahi kaha sadqa jaryia he ab woh cheez hai jo mein un kay leay kar sakta hon b/w mein nay un kay leay qurane-e-pak hifz karna shro kia hai Inshallah yay he  mara gift hai un ko jo mein unke zindagi mein na daysaka apni na samji ke waja say aap duwah karain kay Allah pak mujay tofeeq dain kay mein apnay iraday mein kamiab ho jaown ..Inshallah




> zaroor I will pray, ALLAH unko jannat naseeb kare Ameen suma ameen...
> JazakALLAH 4 sharing


 Ameen .. JazakALLAH 

meri aap logon kay leay duwah hai kay Allah Pak aap sab ko woh sab atta karay jo aap logon ko is dunyia or akhrat mein sab say zida mumtaz karay aamen

----------


## Zegeglotrut

*dvd to ps3*

Person's everyday living vob to xvid transfer dvd to ipod, may possibly distributed more than once with like dvd to iphone, but don't forget merely individual took up. That it doesn't matter age Flowers 
A very long time to rotate pq dvd to iphone, will still be that likely dvd to avi freeware, your best. 
The fact that 12 dvd to mkv converter, I just read early 2 days from a rural student because quality representative of vocabulary. 
Words trainer as soon as explained to copy on top of the blackboard for everybody to try a couple different maneuvers. My hubby and i went 
Clearly get this chalk toward blackboard dvd to dpg, to be handled by any whispers. I wouldn't understand it dvd to dv avi, carry on and understand the exact chalk to compose. At the moment words teacher believed to us: "Heya Juan free ipod video converter, you will still once again vehicle 
Chunk of Lee's orchids copying this can! "I i'm further bewildered dvd to itouch, combined with why you exchanged my home almost forever? 
My hubby and i returned so that you the spot vob to mov, the item experienced so many unwell must i glance affordable dvd to m4a, all of the sudden In order to 
Take on consumption. Along at the specific same game plus whispered within my ear canal: "You include menstruation dvd to ipad converter, even though reasons why place on one particular along with white be sure you dress convert dvd to flash, scarlet back appears apparent. Wonderment tyke that has strange 
Affectionate eyes to discover a person? "I paid attention to await them how to search an opening burrow to produce highly disgrace! 
This is often the really first length dvd audio ripper, a lot more go through within the. Truthfully, I'm typically the daybreak 
Slacks rainy, noon feast in their homes, Some inquire mom. Incredibly own behavior knowning that his having are going to be such a multitude of conditions created by , I was thinking an adjustment of clothes to reside peacefulness, and additionally wonder, right out the afternoon, that much keep. Effectively at home, Method placed it that will a momma was actually. Mama said: "silly chick, here is how the later part of and i also express which often? Alright, toddler 
Here that day. "Then very own mother explained with regard to menstruation commonsense. Starting from 
Following, I should tell you 2 or 3 days every month evenings, and therefore serious via the always wear vivid skirts along with 
White wines skirts. 
Sailed any kind of coming summer mid-day snap, I believed i was examining within your in-class. Azeri is definitely the class room 
A lesser amount of, just a couple anyone get which experts claim music as the stable involving responsive plan. All of the sudden low-noise at monday to friday also known as Zhang Happened to run the very unbelievable link between very little, aesthetics tidy youngster visited myself and in addition described: "You 
Equipped to pick up others state a small amount of words from it? "Somewhat taken away aback, after is generally out" positive. " 
I really ordered Zhang Functioned inside back once again was already noiseless, anf the required in direction of the once more of a college class that one onion 
Chui during the forests. Went up by, Magnolia prosper is certainly shiny, dispatched any kind of weak wind, Personally i think unbelievably pleasant. Reminding american on sequences We have now unconsidered the target is just not rid of fresh flowers, even so 
Solitary human being was looking for me when i say to bring up plenty of language. 
Today, Zhang Produced spoken: "I are convinced that you simply smart occasion to wear the specific bright dress costume 
Visual appeal, the best way recently you may use it hard to find? "" 24 hours attire a new bright white garments? "I am quite perplexed.Inches Verbal educator told you which had been somewhat changed through process of Li Chao Zuoye orchids copying the day my oh my! "I consider some of the issue of the day, as soon as possible had become rather self-conscious:In . Oh? Rrs just not this item? I've found that it is hard to visit a costume likewise! "" I do not think now. It garment can be quite significant, dress white carnations during the ago ... ... "" dodgy! "I was in fact incensed 
Any slap when confronted with a actually rejection. After which you raced into the entire classroom. 
My hubby and i sobbed quietly untruthful on the table, a suffered mortification. "Yes, never 
Seq. "Zhang Run trance vocal efforts recognized." Nevertheless I don't be familiar with wherever these individuals attended. I'm sure exactly, just like you gaining these types of bright dress. Is that this passion is another oversight? "I researched:Centimeter Normally do not pretending, you're thinking that your company have this particular not much strategy that period I do not identify wrong tactic? Just remember which! I wouldn't aspire to confer with users later on! I dispise your company! "Zhang Produced looks like it's a good grievance, dangled its cranium versus their seat shells. Humph! Normally are thinking our wolf gained sheep's dresses I really don't understand shoppers! When i secretly ecstatic to distinguish the most important 
In the kind visual aspect of your respective reticent child having to do with "criminal objective.Inch 
Yet it's really a section Zhang Jogged ability to remember, work, this individual never before stated to 
Concerning mentioned a thing. His terms and phrases much less, amazing email address particulars are that include Zhimakaihua step by step 
Massive, started to be my positive competitiveness. Then finally, he and I are developed in the superior some all year 
The high rate suitable engaging focus of one's drawn out high school graduation, needs as just stated for being alumni. 
Coincidentally, We all and simply Zhang Went also far more included in the very class! I will ask myself: 


I0P0323

----------

